# [SOLVED] need drivers help



## kangarulzx (Jan 30, 2009)

PC:Acer 8930g
OS: Dual Booting Vista 32bit, XP SP2 Pro 64bit
Graphic Card: Nividia Geforce 9600GT
Problem: Cannot find Moden Drive, Ethernet Controller Drive and Nividia Drive (Ive tried Drives off http://laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=22524 and it didnt work) that works for my XP OS.

i hope i could get some help from you guys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: need drivers help*

try here
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/index.html


----------



## kangarulzx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: need drivers help*

acer 8930g only supports vista, so there are no drivers on that website for window xp os


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: need drivers help*

While in Vista, run PC Wizard or Everest and get details of each component or driver that you need. List each one down and Google for their corresponding drivers in XP. You may have to check with their original manufacturer's website for these drivers.


----------



## kangarulzx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: need drivers help*

im sorry trigger im really not good with computers, would you mind helping me to guide me through how to use the Everest program? ive downloaded the software and im completely new to it, hope you could guide me through it. thx


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: need drivers help*

Have you installed it already while you are still in Vista? Run Everest and get a summary report... a list of the devices you have. Google each one if they have a driver for XP. There is no guarantee that you can find all of them... so with that, you might want to consider staying in Vista or still move to XP without that device driver. :sigh:

Follow this guide:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html#post1524321


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need drivers help*

Hi,
I will give this a shot.
Here is your specs:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

Please install the drivers in the order given:

*Chipset*

*VIDEO*

*Modem*

This is the 64 Bit version of Vista, but it should work on XP 64Bit.

As far as the LAN driver, I am not sure if this is your LAN or WLAN.
Can you go to the Device Manager (Under your XP 64bit) and post any remaining errors you have.
Also on these errors:
Right click>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find (for each error) under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kangarulzx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: need drivers help*

Hi BCCOMP and Trigger thank you for helping!!

BCCOMP the links you gave me worked flawlessly =) , although i tried using the modem setup it gaved me the error saying "Driver installation failed: Could not find the MODEN device for this driver"

Drivers im lacking:
Ethernet COntroller: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_01451025&REV_B0\4&38F101EE&0&00E0
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Device: 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250145&REV_1002\4&24E93ADA&0&0101
USB Device : USB\VID_138A&PID_0001\5&FADDD&0&1 (i can use usb even though this gave me a yellow question mark)

i hope these are the DEV/VEN numbers you are looking for.

another quick question: ive got vista32bit pre-installed in my SATA MODE:AHCI and ive installed Window XP x64 in SATA MODE: IDE in seperate drives since it gives blue screen when i tried installing xp os on AHCI
ive downloaded "VistaBootPRO_3.3.0" and is following the guide on this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...on-your-pre-installed-windows-vista-computer/ , it didnt mention about the SATA MODE changing and im very worried if im doing it wrong


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need drivers help*

HI:wave:,
I think I guessed wrong on the Modem Driver:4-dontkno
Try this Driver:

*MODEM*

If running the setup file errors, you may have to extract the driver to a folder. Then do a manual install of the modem through the Device Manager directing it to the folder you extracted

*NETWORK*

Again, If running the setup file errors, you may have to extract the driver to a folder. Then do a manual install of the network driver through the Device Manager directing it to the folder you extracted

I believe the USB device is your Fingerprint Reader.

*Finger Print Utility*

You should beable to install this driver normally, using the exe file.




> another quick question: ive got vista32bit pre-installed in my SATA MODE:AHCI and ive installed Window XP x64 in SATA MODE: IDE in seperate drives since it gives blue screen when i tried installing xp os on AHCI
> ive downloaded "VistaBootPRO_3.3.0" and is following the guide on this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...ista-computer/ , it didnt mention about the SATA MODE changing and im very worried if im doing it wrong


As far as the above issue, can you post the specs of this computer and the issue on a seperate thread and provide us a link to that thread?
I do not want to confuse others that may have a look at this thread.
I hope you understand.

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kangarulzx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: need drivers help*

Thanks the drivers are seemed to be in place and working great =P!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need drivers help*

Hi,
Glad to hear you have it up and running!!

Please post a new thread and PM me or provide me a link for the other issue.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

